# Zips Chocolate Chip



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

I have his Breyer model horse and the model of his sire Zippo Pine Bar too. My horse is a great-great grandson of Chip's on his dam's side. His dam was by a stallion named Chips To Cash In who was by Zan's Living Legend who was by Zip's Chocolate Chip. Even that far removed, my gelding still has that slow-legged, easy way of moving that he inherited from his amazing ancestors.


----------



## bobrameters (Nov 4, 2019)

About 1995, I bought a son of Zips Chocolate Chip, a gelded breeding stock paint "A Zip of Chip". He was green broke, and I finished him so my daughter and I could show him in open shows in Arkansas. He was such a smooth ride for western pleasure and horsemanship events, he was hard to beat. So calm and sweet, he would let me clip out his ears while he was eating in his stall, no halter required. We couldn't register him in AQHA, and his short white socks and narrow strip were not enough white to get attention at the paint shows. I would love to have another ZCC offspring, but I doubt I could afford it.


----------

